# idealist interpretation?



## nonconformist (Apr 28, 2005)

some peaple interpret dan and rev from an idealist perspective this is new to me.I know of 1 postmill idealist and 1 amill idealist what do you guys know and think about this view? do you have any positive or negative criticism?


----------



## openairboy (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nonconformist_
> some peaple interpret dan and rev from an idealist perspective this is new to me.I know of 1 postmill idealist and 1 amill idealist what do you guys know and think about this view? do you have any positive or negative criticism?



I think it is definitely true of many passages and applicable to the book of Revelation. I have not read any 'indealist' interpretations of Daniel, so I'm not really aware of their approach to this book.

Positives: very helpful in understanding what is going on in the world. For example, although I would apply the symbols of beast and false prophet, to specific historical individuals, I definitely believe that there is an element that we can identify current State oppressors as beasts, Hussein, Mao, Stalin, etc. I would speak the same way with respect to many of the other passages in Revelation, especially the final 2 ch. Some will simply point this as being part of the 'already-not yet' tension, but I definitely believe the 'new heavens & new earth' have broken into history with the death, buriel and resurrection of Jesus, but their fulfillment/consummation is still future. I like the idealists understanding of this passage.

Negative: this ties in with my hermeneutic, but I see the issues applying to specific individuals and not merely the wrangling b/t good and evil during the church age. It is helpful to identify specif events in Rev. & Dan., so we can properly understand their fulfillment.

openairboy


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 28, 2005)

Ditto to what openairboy said.
Idealist interpretations of Revelation provide great sermons and they do shed light on many of the NeoCons activities.
However,
Revelation is laden with time-referents that warn the readers of "soon" "know" etc., thus clinching the partial-preterist position. Rush was an Idealist.


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 28, 2005)

> Positives: very helpful in understanding what is going on in the world. For example, although I would apply the symbols of beast and false prophet, to specific historical individuals, I definitely believe that there is an element that we can identify current State oppressors as beasts, Hussein, Mao, Stalin, etc. I would speak the same way with respect to many of the other passages in Revelation, especially the final 2 ch. Some will simply point this as being part of the 'already-not yet' tension, but I definitely believe the 'new heavens & new earth' have broken into history with the death, buriel and resurrection of Jesus, but their fulfillment/consummation is still future. I like the idealists understanding of this passage.


 thats the way i feel about it


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 28, 2005)

> Revelation is laden with time-referents that warn the readers of "soon" "know" etc., thus clinching the partial-preterist position. Rush was an Idealist.


 to me that makes a perfect case for par-preterism in my mind, yet i can totally see how you could apply them to other ages like an idealist ,i wonder what rush said about the destruction of jerusalem since i hear he was not a preterist.I wonder how he could possibly reject it?


----------



## Fernando (Apr 29, 2005)

I agree with much of what has been said already. A preterist hermeneutic keeps us honest on the time indicators and other evidence of specific fulfillment. On the other hand, a dose of Idealism keeps us from seeing the Bible as merely a historical record of past fulfillment with no application to us today. Milton S. Terry, author of 'Biblical Apocalyptics,' seems to have combined Preterism and Idealism in his exegesis.


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 29, 2005)

> Milton S. Terry, author of 'Biblical Apocalyptics,' seems to have combined Preterism and Idealism in his exegesis.


 no kidding i will have to add him to my reading list thanks


----------

